# We are getting a Lamancha too!! They're here!! PICTURES!!



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

We are picking her up TOMORROW! I have been hesitant to get a standard breed just because I was worried about CAE, since some herds don't test. But I found someone's site and they have tested for 6 years and have always been Neg. so when we called them we realized we had just met them at a past show, LOL.

Her name is Lunashower SD Honeyberry

Sire - Devonshire JC Sam Elliott
Dam - CH Appleberry Cove Lovey Dovey LA 90 VEEE


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: We are getting a Lamancha too!!*

Why didn't you get the Alpine you were suppose to get?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: We are getting a Lamancha too!!*

oh she is beautiful --- way jealous


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: We are getting a Lamancha too!!*

I was looking at her but we wanted to go to a show and see all the different breeds. While we were there EVERYONE said the Alpines would just beat the you know what out of our Nigis. So we decided to get Lamanchas, which is what we were going to get two years ago when we first looked into goats. Then when we met the Mickey's at the show and saw how nice their LM's were we couldn't resist.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: We are getting a Lamancha too!!*

Oh and thanks Stacey! I really like her too, I think she will do well in the showring - or I hope so lol.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: We are getting a Lamancha too!!*

LOL Seems like ever since I got my Mancha everyone is getting one. I just love her. She is so laid back compared to my crazy Nigerians. 

Congrats on the new girl! :clap: :stars:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: We are getting a Lamancha too!!*

Thanks Ashley. I am excited to meet her, I have always been so drawn in by the Lamanchas, they are so sweet!

We are getting her mainlt for milking, but I want to show too!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: We are getting a Lamancha too!!*

Mine had great personalities too. I just couldn't get the mature does to mesh with the Nigerians. But this time we're starting with kids to get our Nigerians acclimated to the big goats.

She's pretty!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: We are getting a Lamancha too!!*

I think this little one will fit right in. I was afraid to bring in a big milker, my nigerians are very snooty. LOL.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: We are getting a Lamancha too!!*

Exactly, my Nigerians were like, "what the heck is that gigantic thing!!!" They wouldn't go in the barn or get within 50 feet of them. The doeling they looked at like she was funny or something (must have been the ears or lack there of) but they weren't as freaked out about her. So we figured it would be in everyone's best interest to start with kids if we did it again. Well this year I felt we really needed a standard doe or two. So this is a good choice for us. Their personalities and faces are too darn cute!


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: We are getting a Lamancha too!!*

LOL. Congrads she's pretty.

My LaManchas weren't mean to my Nigerians - the older does however found it necessary to move the Nigerian kids by their ears - but otherwise everyone seemed to do fine .


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: We are getting a Lamancha too!!*

Oh yes Ashley - we NEED more goats!! :ROFL: Just kidding, we felt the same way too. Although we milk our Nigerians it just seems easier to milk a standard and save their milk. I can't wait to meet her!! When our you picking your little doe up Ashley?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: We are getting a Lamancha too!!*



> the older does however found it necessary to move the Nigerian kids by their ears


Hahaha! I guess they were trying to pull them off to make them "normal"


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: We are getting a Lamancha too!!*

I do not keep ear biters. I've had a few over the years and they don't stay here. They tend to spread that "mindset" so I just can't keep them. Ears are a good thing, not a slinging appendage.

We're getting her next weekend. We have family in town this weekend from WV and yesterday was my nephew's b-day so we've had too much going on to pick her up this weekend. I really wanted to though!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: We are getting a Lamancha too!!*

I don't have any earbiters, that I know of..... I have ear chewers A.K.A. kids. Catherine will occasionally come up to ME and bite my leg, but only if I haven't paid her any attention lol.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: We are getting a Lamancha too!!*

Congrats!  She's pretty and I bet she'll do well in the showring to.


----------



## goatheaven (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: We are getting a Lamancha too!!*

I have big goats in with my Nigerians and Pygmies and they do fine. I have brought in adult big dairy does as well. Mine get along great. Actually my big ones bother my little ones less than they do the other big goats. I have 3 Saanens, a couple of Nubians and a Kinder. All of mine are just pets now. The only ear biter I have is a Saanen who has some trouble walking and she'll tug at a little goats ear to get them to move away from the feed. Mostly my big goats stay together and the little goats stay together. They don't really mingle together. Most of my big goats were bottle fed though and are really sweet. That probably helps. Also they live on 9 acres fenced and have plenty of barn room and covered shed space. That helps!
Ashley, Rose and Evy are doing fine with the big guys!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: We are getting a Lamancha too!!*

I'm so glad they're doing so well! I think mine'll do really good with a kid.


----------



## goatheaven (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: We are getting a Lamancha too!!*

The first time I brought in bigger diary goats they were adults but the Pygmies were here first, plus we had mini horses and llamas so I think that helped. The bottle bigger dairy goats were brought in as kids so they all get along great!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: We are getting a Lamancha too!!*

I am such a bad girl! We ended up getting two! They cut us an awesome deal, and they really wanted them to go together. It was a long day yesterday, we delivered a buck to some new friends of ours 3 hours away, and we spent 3 and a half hours there. Then we set off at 7:30 pm to travel another two hours to pick up the girls. Well we got lost and didn't get there till 10:00 THEN we get to their driveway and we get STUCK, they live up on a steep mountain. So we decided we were going to walk up their drive to get to their house, well we had no flashlight and we couldn't see a THING! so we had to turn around (their driveway is half a mile long and up a winding mountain in the woods...) and back our truck down a mountain (gravel road..) So we get out to call them and there is no service. So we drove back 5 or so miles to get service and called my dad to call them and ask if they would meet us with the girls down by their mailbox. So after driving back to their mailbox we arrived there the same time as they did. They had just put the girls in their SUV lol. By that time it was 11:00 pm. We talked for an hour and of course picked up the girls. And we didn't get home till 3:55 AM. :ZZZ:.. Oh and they said they were glad we didn't walk up their drive because they have bears around their house, so they have 6 LGD's and a few Llamas. :shocked:

They are SOOOOOOO.... sweet!! Everyone was a little freaked out about them at first (except the little kids) but they are just being their normal meanie selves now. Except Cimarron, they REALLY freak her out hahaha.

PICTURES!!!!
Honey and "Tigger".









Honey









Tigger (she is a paternal half sister to your new doe Ashley, I didn't realize that until I set up her pedigree.)









Cimarron freaking out.









Again..









And again...









LoveBug being "the boss"









Tigger, Malibu and Cimarron.









Tigger eating some hay.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you bad bad girl! LOL

THey are beautiful, congratulations! :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm doing the same thing most likely so you aren't alone. Lamanchas are hard to have just one of. Mine will have a half sister to Honey I believe. Out of Sam Elliott as well. She was injured as a kid at 3 weeks so I don't know if she'll have much of a show career but who cares. She's going to be a milker.

Congrats!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh by the way, those photos of Cimarron are hilarious!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Cimmy has such personality :roll: She thinks she is a princess haha. I felt like had hit the jackpot to get two really nice quality does for $175 . With a finished dam as well, so much cheaper than Nigerians :shocked:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Shocks me all the time how much cheaper they can be. Course everyone seems to be downsizing now so part of the price cuts are gas/feed shortage related. Hope it isn't like this next year but who knows at this rate.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Nice goats!  yeah that is a great deal,I want to find some of those. lol Only I want a Nigi. hehe I really like your spotted one.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Chelsey, you are too much!! I've been of for a while and get back on, and here you are with 2 Lamanchas!! :ROFL: 

Thats exciting though, they're very pretty! :thumb:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Are you going to put your Lamanchas on your website? Are you going to set them up for photos? I can't wait to pick mine up.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, I'm getting their pages put together right now. I am waiting awhile to clip them and set them up, I am going to show Honey this month - hopefully...

Thanks Bethany, I am already attatched to them :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Chelsey, I don't think you could have picked 2 more pretty does!! Congrats :clap: They are both sooo long and level! Yup...Cimmaron is a feisty girl...too cute


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I can't wait to see mine. I would love to go back in time and have kept at least Harmony of my old Lamanchas. Uh! Hindsight is 20/20. What can you do.


----------

